# 30 lbs of lead



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a couple large chunks (sheets) of lead. I would like to trade someone that makes hair jigs for Erie. I will trade all the lead for a nice assortment of Lake Erie hair jigs


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

from what i'm hearing, lead prices will soon be on the rise.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

What does it go for a pound now? Just curious I really want to trade it for some hair jigs


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

on here around 1.00 per pound....but as stated prices, may be on the way up.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Not an expert at all but I believe that lead for pouring is alloyed with some other metals and commands a slightly higher price. At least that's what I have been told.

I'd suggest that you call metal recyclers in your area to find out what it's worth, then check online and see what retail prices are for lead.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think sheeted lead used in roofing is soft lead

would these work ...I catch eyes on them in Alum 
always looking for more lead to play with
.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Iron I think I seen some jigs in there that I like. I'm looking for these kind. In 3/8 1/2 or 5/8 or 3/4 oz .


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

This lead was used in a hospital x ray room we tore out the concrete and it was under the floor.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chillaxin1 said:


> This lead was used in a hospital x ray room we tore out the concrete and it was under the floor.


I missed out on hundreds of pounds from a counter weight on a old xray machine ....they took it to the dump before I got back to the shop to remove it....the dispatcher new I wanted it but the guy that took it didn't....they were waiting for the OK to scrap it ....would have been a whole lot....Oh well maybe next time, although being retired now I have to hope the friends still there will look out for it for me 

No molds of that kind sorry


----------

